# positive things



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Being about a third of the way thru Mike's 100 day program, I find I'm getting back some positive awareness that I thought was gone from my life. Don't know if it's a direct consequence of the HT or if positive begats positive. In any case, from wherever it's coming, it's a great thing. I did the best work in my darkroom last night that I've produced in a couple years. Was up really late, got only 4 hrs sleep, and still feel mentally "good" today.Perhaps like many processes, the HT is is working in a way that I can't directly see, but is simply progressing slowly and steadily. Developing sub-consciously a more relaxed positive attitude makes little things easier, and the positive cycle begins. Other things begin to regain their proper perspective.The IBS issues are certainly still present, although less severe. But I have a much happier outlook about them and spend a lot more time doing positive things than worrying and stewing.Anyone else find this gradual metaporphosis while doing the tapes?


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I did. I think some of it came from the sheer relaxation and sleeping better. Some came from the progress I made on my IBS and that feeling good. I kind of slipped though when I stopped. But I've started again a few days ago and am looking forward to renewed progress. Even my friends remarked on me doing better while doing the tapes.sounds great for you. I love hearing these kinds of reports!nancy


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

YUP!







It is subtle but ever so wonderful, isn't it?Your on your way L.







BQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi LML:Some things are very subtle, until one day you wake up and realize you are not doing, or thinking, some of the negative thoughts that you used to. Over time I realized I was becomming much more relaxed and enjoyed life more. Things that used to drive me crazy are easier to handle, and I don't get as stressed out.On the IBS side, when I first did the tapes my problem was constipation and bloating. I am rarely constipated now, and don't bloat. All in all, the tapes did wonders for me.







JeanG


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Thanks, JeanThat's all great to hear. I have the same basic IBS symptoms you do, with of course other physical issues. I hope my progress follows your course.Even though bloating is the symptom I can find nothing for relief from now, I shall have hope that that too one day may be relieved. I'm just so thankful that evidently because of the tapes, I no longer obsess about it. Better things to do with my mind and energy! To anyone who hasn't tried these tapes, I've become the most major sceptical convert!! I highly recommed giving them a go.Linda


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda, glad things are going well and I found the same things also. I was looking back and was going heh, I used to have this symptom or I use to think this way and don't anymore.So when you here a lot of us saying the process is gradual it really is and the changes can be coming from deep within that we are often not conciously aware of at first as they get better, but then realize it and things are better and attiudes are better and slepp and the whole calming the brain gut axis which HT is really all about, calming the brain gut axis working on autonomic pathways and calming the central nervous system and changing negative subconcious thought patterns.







Glad thing are going well and the HT keeps working even when your done with the tapes. Anotherr benefit you might find down the road also after your done for a bit, is as soon as you here Mike's voice period your gut will usally calm down or at least that is what I and quite a few others have had happen.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Anything that causes us to develop more self-awareness is a postive endeavor. My self-awareness was primarily deveoped via Cognitive Behavioral Therapy with biofeedback as an adjunct. I participate on another very progressive on-line board where emphasis is placed on a person's whole health protocol. Approaching treatment with blended therapies appears to achieve the best results in most patients, regardless of diagnosis.One would naturally assume that is true because we are, by our very nature as humans, diverse and intricate. The positive aspect of finding at least one therapy that generates positive results, is that we are more inclined to seek out additional therapies to further empower ourselves.Thank you for the information.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

The best part about the tapes is that they are enjoyable -- no work at all!JeanG


----------

